
Satellite footage of a rocket launching from the Gobi Desert - craigferg501
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/10/17840770/rocket-launch-video-onespace-china-private-space
======
matthberg
Here is the footage as originally posted on Chinese social media site Weibo:
[https://m.weibo.cn/status/Gyh7m9j4a?refer_flag=1001030103_&j...](https://m.weibo.cn/status/Gyh7m9j4a?refer_flag=1001030103_&jumpfrom=weibocom#&video)

------
southern_cross
Given that the observing satellite was traveling at around 17,000 MPH, one
wonders how they managed to get such stable footage of the liftoff.

